# Is it just me?



## Neon_xero (Dec 15, 2020)

Is it just me or does any of y'alls tortoises or turtles climb things vertically I don't know If it's just my box turtle and my testudo? So about 2 years ago I had chicken wire in my planters to keep my tortoise from falling out well that didn't work because HE STARTED CLIMBING THE CHICKEN WIRE! I don't know how he got that much upper arm strength lol I wish I took a pic but I think my mom has one. please tell me if y'alls tortoises do this?


----------



## Lyn W (Dec 15, 2020)

Yes they can be good climbers - found this pic on google


Many people cap the corners or edges of enclosures to create an overhang.
Some can even be great burrowers too.
Bigger torts like sulcatas may just bulldoze their way through!
Maybe sight barriers would stop him wanting to escape.


----------



## JoesMum (Dec 15, 2020)

Russians (Horsfield) in particular are notorious for climbing. But other species will do it too.

Capping corners is essential to prevent esc


----------



## Sleppo (Dec 16, 2020)

Russians are very good climbers and very persistent. It's been my experience that once they climb something they will continue to try to do it. I have had to modify my enclosures multiple times for climbing and digging.


----------



## Trudy_the_tortoise (Jan 8, 2021)

Yes I have seen my tort climb wire in the backyard. Torts can be really good at climbing!


----------



## Faygen (Jan 8, 2021)

I used to keep my Herman's in a big rabbit cage with the wire top similar to a hamster cage and I once caught him climbing it like we would ladders


----------



## Tom (Jan 8, 2021)

This is why you don't use "wire" of any kind to enclose tortoises. They need solid visual barriers and smooth walls with no footholds.


----------



## Cicitina (Jan 8, 2021)

My marginated will try and climb anything in his enclosure. He will also try and climb the walls to see you when you approach. He has become a very avid climber over the last month and it makes me very anxious!


----------



## Faygen (Jan 8, 2021)

Yea I thought the plastic bit was tall enough and immediately changed it when I saw him he wasn't in it long at all terrifies me how much they like to climb sometimes


----------

